# Goodbye MakeUp Alley -good riddance!



## Imnicesobenice (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all!

Well I'm off to try this new forum, as MUA was just not for me (tell you why later). Looking forward to swapping, chatting and getting to know you ladies!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome to MUT! i'm jennifer from NYC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wanna know what happened, too!


----------



## Becka (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome ! this place is way better!!

I checked out MUA over a couple of days a while back but never joined. I didn't like the site itself, I mean the design of the site just looked so unprofessional, like it was done by a beginner or something.


----------



## Sophia (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!!! I'm Sophia from Greece!! I hope you'll love this place sa much as I do!


----------



## Maja (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome, I'm Maja.

I wanna know what happened, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome!:icon_chee


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome to the boards. trust me since ive been posting here, ive learned a ton from all these guys. its awsome.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 30, 2006)

lol, so I think it is safe to say we ALL want to know what happened!! hee hee!

Welcome to MuT though hun! I can prettu much guarantee that you will LOVE it here! Once I signed up, you couldn't get me off of this site! Btw my name is Leila from Tampa FL, I am one of the Mods here on MuT. If you need anything at all hun, please don't hesitate to PM me!


----------



## phoenix461 (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to have you here! My name is Devin and I am from Houston! I have heard so many negative things about MUA, it must be really horrible. I can guarantee that you won't have that problem here! These are lovely ladies!:icon_chee


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MuT! I'm Becky from the UK.

I moved over from MUA as well.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Laura (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MakeUpTalk! If you need help with anything on here just shout.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MUT! This is a special place, you'll love it here!


----------



## Liz (Jan 31, 2006)

hope you like the site! have a good time on here and let us know if you need help with anything!


----------



## looooch (Jan 31, 2006)

Makeupalley sucks when it comes to the boards. Everyone is so rude and sarcastic all the time its just irritating to read that constantly. The organization is also messy. I was a lurker for a long time here because i was afraid of the same cliqueiness that was over at MUA but im relieved to say that this message board is top quality. anyways, welcome and see you around :icon_chee


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi there and welcome aboard to MUT!


----------



## Leony (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi ya welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## Geek (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Loooch! Thanks for the compliments! We are trying to keep the boards semifast with lots of fun things.


----------



## looooch (Jan 31, 2006)

You did a mighty fine job i have to say :icon_chee


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 31, 2006)

i know what you mean im a member of mua but ive never been there since i find MUT

im really in love with this place and all the people here. everyone is always really sweet and ive never see any drama or witchy things here.

youll really enjoy here.

so.. WE WANNA KNOW NOW

we dont have drama here so we need some from other place :icon_redf


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome, be sure to participate and jump right in. These are some of the best of the best right here!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!!! I'm Malinda from Georgia!! I visited MUA once, but to be honest, it was too darn confusing!! I couldn't figure out why the site was laid out like it was. Trust me, MUT is MUCH better, and so are the people!!!! (Not to create an competition...) :icon_twis :icon_twis


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, welcome to Mut!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 31, 2006)

I am Marisol from San Francisco and I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Imnicesobenice (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi y'all!

I feel so welcome already, thanks! Sorry I couldn't get back in earlier but anyways....as far as MUA....just a few rotten apples that spoiled it for me. You know, the diva types that want "absolutely no drugstore" and want to trade dollar for dollar. The last straw was when I sent someone a GC for $10 and have been waiting for over two weeks wondering if I've been swaplifted! So I email her to ask the status and get a very rude reply. Don't need that because like my nametage says, I am nice.

Anyway, enough of the rant and I can't wait to explore this site! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2006)

Ugh i've a dislike to the "high-end brand only" kinda girls. Most of the products i use are high-end but i do have drugstore products that i like too!

Have fun exploring this place! Remember the blue toolbar up the top is your friend LOL! If you get lost anywhere on the site, that's there to bring you back to wherever you wanna be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 31, 2006)

Heya Welcome to MUT.


----------



## kboogie007 (Jan 31, 2006)

welcome to mut.


----------



## tashbash (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to Mut!! You won't have to worry about any of that here. Trust me, we have many people on here who are PROUD owners of their drug store makeup. Hope you like the group and site and jump right in!


----------



## Summer (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!!

makeup alley is okay and it is true that there are a lot of rude people on that board. But at the same time there are other people that are friendly posting over there too. I have gotten good advice on that board so, I have a love/hate relationship with it. I think mua is more like a chatroom than a message board in my opinion.

Makeuptalk is more laid back and down to earth. No drama. Everyone is friendly.

I love this board :icon_love it's my favorite.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

Imnicesobenice, everyone around here is nice so you'll love it here, promise. I'm Lisa and look forward to getting to know you.

WELCOME TO MUT!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to MuT! I never even bothered to waste my time on MUA. The layout alone is disgraceful. MuT is my HG makeup (and everything in between) site, so I don't need to bother with the others. I hope you find the same for you. We're very glad to have you!!

....I wonder what the MUA users say about us.....Hmmmm.


----------



## Lisr (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi and wilcome. I'm Lis from NC. So-o-o-o, inquirying minds want to know! lol!

P.S.

You'll love it here.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MuT!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah mua sucks ( i think i say that everyday) i hate people that done like "drugstore brand" makeup. welcome im jennifer from new york and you will love it here and drama free to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome! I'm an infrequent poster at MUA, too, but here at MuT it feels like home. :icon_bigg The layout is better here and it's actually alright to respond to a thread that is not on page 1.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 31, 2006)

* Hi and WELCOME TO MAKEUPTALK!!!:icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee *


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2006)

LOL I know.. I know i was referred to as a "nazi moderator" before but we wont get in to that.

I dont agree with all the comments on this thread though. I've made lots of friends on MUA. Not ALL the girls are bit*hes! And not all are high-end snobs either :icon_lol:


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 31, 2006)

Glad you found us!! Welcome to MUT, I'm Nicole from California....


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 31, 2006)

I swap over at MUA and I don't want any drug store swaps. Reason being I have about 6 within 5 minutes from me, so I don't see why I should waste postage to swap something that I can get so easily and for cheap but that's just me. Anyway welcome and I hope you'll like it here.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi and welcome here, you will love this place. my name is Jennifer from CA


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

It's really just the whole setup that kills me, Lau!

We call you a "nazi moderator" here, too!! Just kidding! (I REALLY hope you find that humorous!)


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to the board, I've browsed MUa but found it much more difficult to navigate so I just gave up, but like the others said you'll love it here.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to Mut!


----------



## Laura (Feb 1, 2006)

Actually Melissa i dont find that funny. Im quite upset that you just said that. You really hurt my feelings... :icon_roll


----------



## Laura (Feb 1, 2006)

*JOKE!!!!*


----------



## Zoey (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh Lau,you almost got me there,for a sec!:icon_lol:

Welcome to MUT,I'm Polona from Slovenia.


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 1, 2006)

Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jasminonline (Feb 1, 2006)

Bienvenidos to MUT...I love it her and so will you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Min (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to MUT


----------



## littleliverbird (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to a GREAT site! :clap

I have to say, I love MUA too. I have only ever used it for reviews but whenever I have wanted to know something specific about a product, I have pm'd the reviewer and have ALWAYS had a positive response.

I'm not keen on 'high end only' girls. Most of my make up is high end but I buy whatever I like regardless of the brand. I'm not 'flashy' with my make up either so I'm mostly the only one who sees it! :icon_lol: :icon_chee


----------



## silver22 (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome! I've lurked here for awhile and just really started to post. So we're both newbies.

I see MUT and MUA as two completely different places, MUA is more like a chat as others have said and you don't get to know anyone since most just post subject line responses (it's annoying) Here it's more calming in a way, easier to look at posts and just friendlier in my opinion.

Plus this is where I learned about Stila 40% off in the summer, so any place that tells me something like that is a HG in my book.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to MuT, hope you like it here better!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 2, 2006)

EXACTLY! I've been in MUA for a while now but hardly go cuz of the girls. Everything is really clickish. I've noticed that aswell. About the low end brands that they diss all the time. They are very stuck up. Not all of them of course. But its like they think of themselves like princesses or something so high to even touch anything low end. If they could buy theyre tampons from CHANEL or NARS they probably would. Its just makeup. I love low end just the same as high end. AND its all from Ebay aswell. I refuse to pay retail. NEVER have paid retail. Only in low end. I've been here in MUT for a couple of days now I think and its ALOT better than MUA. The site is build a million times better and the Administrator is someone who knows what theyre on about. An actual comp expert. The MUA administrators seem like amateurs who have no idea what theyre doing. Awful. ANYWAYS! I LOVE MUT!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Geek (Feb 2, 2006)

I like MUT cuz there's a guy named Tony who is nice LOL


----------



## looooch (Feb 2, 2006)

This is TOO FUNNY!:--so true though:icon_roll


----------



## lilla (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to Mut!:icon_smil


----------



## Laura (Feb 2, 2006)

*spits coffee all over keyboard*!!! :clap


----------



## Laura (Feb 2, 2006)

That's the one thing i hate about this place.. that tony guy. Do you know him boss?! :icon_razz


----------



## KittyM (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi!Welcome to mut!!I am Kristina!Hope you will like it here!!:icon_smil


----------



## Leony (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL:icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh boy!!  You really got me, Laura! My heart was racing!! :clap

I love everyone here at MuT and I've NEVER had a bad experience. All of the MODS are fantabulous!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't stand subject line responses. They do that at LuckyMag.com. When I first saw them I would click on the link and wonder where in the he!! they were trying to do.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 2, 2006)

Well....I guess they got the clue, because it's changed now!! ((LuckyMag))


----------



## Violet (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome! I think I recognise your username from MUA. I still post there but I much prefer posting here because there are a lot of opinionated people on MUA and that kind of thing isn't put up with here like it is there. There are some really nice people there as well, though, but like people have said, the layout of this site is a lot better.


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol, that's hilarious:clap


----------



## kboogie007 (Feb 7, 2006)

welcome to mut.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the family!! Makeup Alley just didn't hold my interest.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MUT its great here, i am new also, i went to that site u mentioned b4, but its so all over the place..i never went back..came here from a reccomendation...and i have been glued here for just 2 days..lol..the ladies here are great..BTW I am Aida from NY...


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome! I too am a refugee from MUA. I was also bashed on it's underbelly. I decided they couldn't bash what wasn't there, and took me, my pictures and makeup pail home!..lol

I recognize a few names from MUA. I might reveal my former MUA username when I'm not feeling so beat up over it. I might have been one of those opinionated people (I think) and I suspect I bent someone's nose out of shape over something. Oh well. If I hurt them, I'm sorry. I'd never do it intentionally, and if I ever say anything out of line, bop me on the head then and there, okay?


----------

